

The Pylons Book (first draft) - dood
http://pylonsbook.com/

======
dood
Also check out the much improved docs for the upcoming .9.7 release:
<http://docs.pylonshq.com/>

The docs still need a little work, but should be a big improvement when
they're done (in the next couple of weeks I believe).

~~~
icey
It's great to see some attention getting paid to the documentation; the old
wiki was woefully inadequate and out of date.

